# 257 Weatherby



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I am looking for anyone out there that has experience with this round. I would like to know what anyone has to say about it. Thinking seriously about having one built. Any input would be great thanks!


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

One of my favorite calibers. I have a custom built on a Sako action. Depends on what your planning on shooting and how much the gun will be in use. Its my go to for Antelope and have collected 12 with it. Ranging from 75 yds. to 509 yds. Its very flat and hits hard and wouldnt hesitate to use it for the largest of whitetail and mule deer. You have to want what goes with a weatherby because the 25-06 is a solid performer as well. Have fun...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Glad to hear you're coming around, Scooter :wink:

We've had this discussion before, and as I'm sure you already know I agree with the insight above.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I have had special intrest in this caliber for a long time. I just havn't acted on it yet but I'm getting there. I am still nuts for my 6.5's but this 25 raises my eyebrow!


----------

